# Other > DWD Book Club >  The Salt Path

## Arty

Hi everyone,
Just listening to this book. I really recommend it!
Hope you are all well,
Arty x

----------

OldMike (06-02-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

I've seen a few people say it's brilliant!

----------

Arty (04-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

I've heard it's brilliant too, not one I've got though. Glad you're enjoying it lovely!

----------

